# Discontinued.



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Where did you find this out? Is there a website that I could read more about this please? Thank You


----------



## Samwise (May 15, 2006)

I'd be very interested to know why it's being discontinued. It is generally accepted that it is not a good food. I know that some here feed it and I don't want to start anything but you can do much better for the money.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We've been using Beneful for a while now, because Samson likes it so much..... But I hadn't heard anything about it being discontinued...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I've searched all over and can't find any mention to Beneful being discontinued....if there's a link you could post, I'd love to see it....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I asked at the pet center where Bailey takes his obedience lessons and they hadn't heard that it was being discontinued.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> I asked at the pet center where Bailey takes his obedience lessons and they hadn't heard that it was being discontinued.


Seems that if it were true, I'd be able to find SOMETHING online. I can't even find it posted anywhere as a rumor.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I went to Purina's site and I havent been able to find anything...interesting


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I was in a store recently (might have been Petsmart, I'm not sure) and I noticed that Purina Beneful was on clearance. The only reason I noticed is that I remembered seeing this post. So it's possible that Petsmart or some other large chain is no longer going to carry it, and that's how the discontinuation "rumor" started.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> I was in a store recently (might have been Petsmart, I'm not sure) and I noticed that Purina Beneful was on clearance. The only reason I noticed is that I remembered seeing this post. So it's possible that Petsmart or some other large chain is no longer going to carry it, and that's how the discontinuation "rumor" started.


I see it on sale often, but our stores are always stocked up pretty good with it, too. It just seems odd that I can't find anything about it anywhere online. Even if a major pet store was dropping it, there'd be something, somewhere....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Maybe we should call the Purina hot line.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> Maybe we should call the Purina hot line.....


I e-mailed them. I'm looking for a number now. Did you already find one? I'll call them.....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ha ha I'm seeing some panic going on here. As long as Purina Healthy morsels dog chow sticks around I'm in good shape. Thats the only stuff Lucky likes.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I e-mailed them. I'm looking for a number now. Did you already find one? I'll call them.....


Rick - I called them 1-800-778-7462. They said they are NOT discontinuing it. Also offered to send me some coupons. Maybe you should call.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Baileysmom said:


> Rick - I called them 1-800-778-7462. They said they are NOT discontinuing it. Also offered to send me some coupons. Maybe you should call.....


:lol: I will do that... 

I was really doubting the rumor, anyway. I can usually find anything searching the internet. And considering I couldn't even find mention of a rumor, I knew it couldn't be true.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

And here's the e-mail response from Purina:

*Thank you for contacting Nestlé Purina PetCare Company. 

We appreciate your interest in our Purina(r) Beneful(r) brand Dog Food products. Please know that at this time, there are no plans to discontinue Beneful.

We hope this information is helpful and that you will let us know if you have any other questions. 

Again, thank you for visiting our web site. 

P.S. We know that your pet is special to you, and as such, Nestlé Purina PetCare has created a website devoted to individuals, like yourself, who love and enjoy their pets. Please visit petcentric: A Fun Community by and for Pet Lovers to learn more and register to receive fun and entertaining monthly "tail mail" from Purina.*


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Since they are going to send me coupons (and I don't use it) I can send them to you if they are good ones! :bowl:


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Ha ha I'm seeing some panic going on here. As long as Purina Healthy morsels dog chow sticks around I'm in good shape. Thats the only stuff Lucky likes.


I heard " Purina Healthy morsels dog chow" is good also. But I dont see it anywhere in my stores here in Ontario, Canada


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Katiesmommy said:


> I heard " Purina Healthy morsels dog chow" is good also. But I dont see it anywhere in my stores here in Ontario, Canada


I believe that healthy morsels are a flavor of Beneful.....I'll have to double check that, but I'm pretty sure....


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> I believe that healthy morsels are a flavor of Beneful.....I'll have to double check that, but I'm pretty sure....


HI GUYS,
I forgot all about this thread, two of my fishing buddies work for PRF
in east central MO. A few weeks ago, I asked them about this subject.
They both replied "NO WAY" just w tishful thinking from someone with stock in Iams! If any of you should find yourself in this area of MO. along I-44
Gray Summit, this reseach farm is well worth the time to tour.
My Uncle worked there for 34 years.
Really nice, out going people! I took Sandy there a number of times
at Dog Shows, great time! There were dog owners and dogs there from all
over North America! We were not in the show we was just watching / visiting! Well, I hate to cut this short, but as Rick knows, 
I have a snow pile and a 8 foot drift waiting for me! I can just hear him laughing AT me! I can't get my truck out until I remove the drift from my driveway! Then before Monday, if I want any snail mail I should start looking and digging out my mailbox. It's drifted also! Get control of your self Rick!


----------

